# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby House - Cladding options

## 2sharp

Hi all,
I just wanted to gather opinions on what my choices are re cladding a cubby house.
Cheapest I've seen is at the big green shop. Pine tongue and groove lining boards that are designed for interior use (I'll paint them) 140 x 12mm. They work out at about $2.25 per metre.
Other options are weathertex/hardie plank type products. Available in various widths with or without locking grooves. One local gumtree seller has 300mm width 3.6m lengths of weathertex weatherboards for $16 each or $4.4/metre.
I'd rather not use sheets.
Any other ideas I should consider? Cubby is 1.8 x 1.8 not including deck area. 
Thanks, 
Jon

----------


## joynz

Corrugated iron?

----------


## OBBob

Weatherboards or fence pailings overlapped like Weatherboards?  
You can get external use lining boards but the price goes up.

----------


## 2sharp

So colour bond is $21.84 per 1.8m. It says coverage 762mm. I'm not sure if that includes the overlap or not. 
Could put them sideways for a Glenn Murcutt look; Glenn Murcutt: Magney House(1984) | form + words 
Going to be more expensive than those interior pine boards.
Would those pine boards hold up OK if they were painted both sides? 
OBBob, when you say weatherboards what do you mean? I know what weatherboards are, my house is made of them, but they've been replaced by manufactured weathertex style products now haven't they?

----------


## GDOG

I'm no OBBob but I'll do my best.  :Smilie:  The colorbond (did you consider the cheaper Zinc) coverage takes into account the lap.  So the last sheet in a run gains an extra 80-90mm. Not sure exactly but the sheets are actually 850 or so.  (762mm cover) 
As the wise OBBob suggested earlier , treated pine fence palings. I built a cubby years ago and designed the whole thing to be cladded in fence palings used as a weatherboard. Made it so I didn't have to cut the weatherboards/palings to length??????? It was more work trying to work it all out than just cutting them to length. (young and dumb)
(Weatherboards: Nailed horizontally overlapping the one below by around 20mm giving an angle.).  Problem is though they are only 1800 long.  No shorter, no longer so if your under that, your set. You may need some weatherboard stops up all ext cnrs. Just treated timber thicker than the lapped boards.  Is available in store as pre primed treated pine. 55mm? x 30mm  A simple hand saw and hammer is all you'll need if not blessed with a shed full of Festool tools.  Just use at least 50mm nails for the weatherboards.   I suggest 50mm GALVANISED fibre cement nails (or 50mm flathead Galv nails for a coil nailer are good) as they have a flat head (needed for the movement) but it's pretty small compared to an ugly looking clout.  Bullet head nail won't hold for long 
12mm thick, wet sawn treated pine. 
Available in 2 widths,  150mm(go this size) and 100mm
Available in 2 lengths,  1800mm and 1500mm. 
Cheapest exterior cladding option I'd imagine.

----------


## 2sharp

Ok, so here's the 100x12x1800- and they're pretty cheap. 100 x 12mm 1.8m Wet Treated Pine Fence Paling | Bunnings Warehouse
Can't see 150x12 on that site.
1800 is the size I made the cubby, excluding the verandah bit.
I'll keep looking. Thanks for the response GDOG and the tips on nails.

----------


## phild01

> Corrugated iron?

  Don't redbacks like that kind of environment!

----------


## Marc

I used treated pine fence paling overlapped. Been there for the last 15 years.

----------


## OBBob

> I'm no OBBob ...

  LOL ... you're the builder, I just spend a lot of time trying to learn from mistakes.  :Biggrin:   
Anyway ... when I said weatherboard, I mean real timber house weatherboards (they still exist). Our Range | The Widest Range of Tools, Lighting & Gardening Products 
I reckon the pailings would work well.   
I found these examples - one weatherboard and one pailings ...

----------


## GDOG

> LOL ... you're the builder, I just spend a lot of time trying to learn from mistakes.   
> Anyway ... when I said weatherboard, I mean real timber house weatherboards (they still exist). Our Range | The Widest Range of Tools, Lighting & Gardening Products 
> I reckon the pailings would work well.   
> I found these examples - one weatherboard and one pailings ...

  Sorry OBBob.  having re read my post it sounded like I was being a smart @@@@.  Wasn't my intention as you always help everyone out and you know your stuff.  Sorry mate.

----------


## OBBob

> Sorry OBBob.  having re read my post it sounded like I was being a smart @@@@.  Wasn't my intention as you always help everyone out and you know your stuff.  Sorry mate.

  Ha ha ... I didn't take it that way.  :Smilie:

----------


## 2sharp

Ok, thanks OBBob.
Bunnings is weird. If I follow your link I get redirected to their front page. If I search weatherboard I don't see the baltic weatherboard you linked to among the returned result and if I google search "bunnings baltic weather" I see a result (screenshot) that if I click on it also redirects to the homepage. 
Anyway, turns out I live close to NHS in Newcastle so I'll go down there and see if they do 150mm wide fence palings.
Thanks for your responses. 
Jon

----------


## David.Elliott

I have noticed that too,  with whatever link you place to the B website it always taks you to the home page.
I'm thinking it's a cunning plan, but cannot really see where the possible benefit lay for B. 
Thoughts?

----------


## phild01

I find some interstate links will not work.

----------


## OBBob

The link still work for me... strange.

----------


## phild01

> The link still work for me... strange.

   Not for me, different state, and probably not available here.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I have noticed that too,  with whatever link you place to the B website it always taks you to the home page.
> I'm thinking it's a cunning plan, but cannot really see where the possible benefit lay for B. 
> Thoughts?

  Possibly due to them using geo meta data and so enabling them to use prices/availability for you area.

----------


## phild01

I seem to remember I once changed my store to an interstate store and then it worked.

----------

